# Update



## Warrior1256 (Feb 10, 2021)

Brothers, this past June I posted here that I was facing a serious health issue and asked for your prayers. I had been diagnosed with oral cancer and the initial prognosis was grim. However, after chemo and radiation therapy I was told today by my ears, nose and throat surgeon that I now appear to be cancer free! He is going to see me four times a year and do two PET scans yearly for the next 5 years to keep a close eye on the situation but things are great for now. I want to thank each and every one of you that had me in your prayers and humbly request that you continue to do so. Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 10, 2021)

Great to hear that brother,  you are in our thoughts  and prayers.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Feb 11, 2021)

Great news!


----------



## rpbrown (Feb 11, 2021)

i am so glad to here this. Praise the Great Physician of the Universe.
My mother battled oral cancer for 12 years. In 2010 she finally succumbed to not the cancer but from complications from cosmetic surgery to cover up some scars caused by the different surgeries.


----------



## Winter (Feb 11, 2021)

Glad to hear Brother!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 11, 2021)

rpbrown said:


> My mother battled oral cancer for 12 years. In 2010 she finally succumbed to not the cancer but from complications from cosmetic surgery to cover up some scars caused by the different surgeries.


I am very sorry to hear this Brother. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 14, 2021)

Best wishes to you Brother  !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 14, 2021)

Bloke said:


> Best wishes to you Brother !


Thank you Brother Bloke.


----------



## Keith C (Feb 16, 2021)

This is awesome news!  There has been amazing progress in the treatment of cancers and cures are achieved more and more.  Much praise to the advancement in medicine, the spirit of the afflicted and the power of prayer to The GAOTU.

Congratulations Brother and prayers that this chapter is fully behind you.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 18, 2021)

Keith C said:


> This is awesome news! There has been amazing progress in the treatment of cancers and cures are achieved more and more. Much praise to the advancement in medicine, the spirit of the afflicted and the power of prayer to The GAOTU.
> 
> Congratulations Brother and prayers that this chapter is fully behind you.


Thank you Brother Keith!


----------

